# Most Expensive Firearm Ever Sold at Auction Just Fetched $1.265 Million



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

"A Model 1886 Winchester rifle presented to the man who captured Apache leader Geronimo is now the most expensive single firearm ever sold at auction. The lever action, Serial No. 1, drew $1.265 million at Rock Island Auction Company's most recent sale. Other guns have sold higher as a pair, but no other single firearm surpasses this new world record."

http://sportingclassicsdaily.com/the-most-expensive-rifle-ever-sold-at-auction-just-fetched-1-265-million/


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I love the 1886.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Some people have too much money :shock:

Can you imagine what you could do with $1.2 million?

Assuming you are the average Utah resident, you would pay off your mortgage of $300k or less, pay off your truck and your wife's car, wipe out a little consumer debt, and still be sitting on $800K!

Not down playing the coolness of the Winny, but GREAT GOOGLY MOOGLY! That is a lot of money for a rifle!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No different than $300k for a mule deer tag. 

Those that have that kind of disposal income will get what they want. Now weather they enjoy it or not is another question. But I am sure that if I could afford to spend that kind of money on a rifle to place it behind some glass just to look at it I might just do that.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

If I had that kind of money I'd shoot the dang thing, at a buffalo, it's a 45-70.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Cooky said:


> If I had that kind of money I'd shoot the dang thing, at a buffalo, it's a 45-70.


On Antelope Island


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah if I had the money to spend on a rifle like that it would probably eventually end up behind some glass but I would have some fun shooting it first


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Way cool gun. Obviously the guy that bought it was not married. Try rationalize buying that gun to your wife .


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Reports are that Zimmerman's 9mm kid killer is pushing past $8M on auction right now. How sick is THAT? Wonder what Oswald's .308 would go for? Sick. Freaking. People.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Reports are that Zimmerman's 9mm kid killer is pushing past $8M on auction right now. How sick is THAT? Wonder what Oswald's .308 would go for? Sick. Freaking. People.


Wasn't it a Carcano?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

It was a Keltec. From the picture, it looked like my old p11


----------

